# Any Vintage Halloween Pumpkin pail and / or blowmold collectors



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW - love all of the variety you have! Such a nice collection. 

I just started noticing blowmolds in the last few years, mostly thanks to the amazing Hilda's display (check her stuff out on here - FABULOUS display). 

I have a few now, and I do keep an eye out whenever there is a garage sale or I'm on craigslist. But space is the main issue for me becoming a large collector. I promised early on that my husband would always be able to park in our garage, and no storage will be added to our budget/house.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

If you count one blowmold as collecting...

I have a thing for vintage holiday items (big into mcm Christmas stuff) but I've not had the chance to collect any vintage Halloween stuff, except for a single blowmold JOL I got this year. I actually had a chance to get more vintage stuff (little trick or treat toys people would hand out) but it was at one of those "sign up sheet" estate sales...so I just left. I still regret it.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Absolutely adore your collection! I love Jack o Lanterns and keep my eyes peeled year round. Along with the plastic pails/blow mold JOLs I will pick up ceramic or just about any kind of friendly orange JOL I can find  I call it my "Pumpkin Patch."


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am always looking for them as well. Pretty hard to find in my neck of the woods


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I do have a small but growing collection.... mostly 1980's.... so hard to find vintage ones at a decent price... Vulture w hat in our area is close to $100.... large pumpkin w cute kitty peeking at the top, $55 right now at a restore.... I did manage to get a stack of pumpkins blow mold for $8 at Value Village.... I'm always searching for them.... hopefully our weather will allow me to give a couple a fresh coat of paint before Halloween!

I definitely agree, check out Hilda's thread in the Prop section... she does amazing work!


----------



## xenew (Sep 4, 2015)

Your collection is awesome! I have a few blow molds from garage sales and estate sales over the years. Here's a handful.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Where's that Happy Halloween sign from, xenew? Also, I don't think I've ever seen that ghost with the jack o' lantern at the bottom.


----------



## xenew (Sep 4, 2015)

The sign is from Homegoods last year. That ghost is my favorite!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GOMG is our other resident blow mold collector around here. I think you can give him a run for his money!!

Here's his 2016 thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/151962-2016-vintage-indoor-halloween-displays.html

His 2015 thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...pit-dime-store-vintage-halloween-display.html

His 2014 thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...seal-indoor-halloween-begins-anyone-else.html


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm on the lookout for a good price on the blow mold ghost with the black cat and jack o' lantern...I'll probably wait and look a little harder after Halloween, when eBay prices aren't so jacked up. Anyone had any luck ever ordering from General Foam directly? I found their retail site here, but ordering online doesn't work.

I bought a Halloween sign from Home Depot this year; don't like it as much as the one in your image, though. I went to Home Goods a few weeks ago for the first time, but unfortunately my store is mostly clothing, hardly any home decor whatsoever.


----------



## xenew (Sep 4, 2015)

I found the three small blow molds at an estate sale in May of this year, and my heart about skipped a beat! Usually those sorts of things get snapped right up by vendors who get there first thing in the morning. Luckily for me, this estate sale was a bit off the beaten path. I think I paid $10 a piece for them.

Sorry to hear about your Homegoods disappointment! I had such good luck there last year that I stalked the store like crazy starting in August this year, but so far I've been disappointed with their selection this time around.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those searching, don't forget Etsy, they have vintage stuff too. I've gotten several pieces from there, sometimes even cheaper than Ebay.


----------



## Roadrunner000 (Oct 25, 2013)

Haha yeah my wife likes the fact that they are mainly stored in the basement for ones I display and all the larger ones for yard and spares are kept in our nice size attic...its nice having an attic you can actually stand and walk around in...best feature I added when I had the house remodeled years ago and added a second floor..


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

What sort of bulbs do you guys use in your larger blow molds? I ask because the 800 lumen LED I stuck inside my ghost was WAY too bright. I put a 40w/200 lumen incandescent bulb in there, and it's better, but still a little too bright considering I have him indoors. He lights up my den like a Christmas tree. I guess I need to look for a 25w that will fit.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We have a bunch of vintage ones. The blow mold I consider to be cream of the crop is the Empire orange haunted house, and I bought one on Ebay a few years back. Some of the Jacks you can pick up at yard sales. My wife found one a few years ago for only a quarter, in good shape.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm heartbroken as I missed out on a beautiful large JoL with a huge black cat leaning on the top circa 1990s. And then to add insult to injury, they said they had a stirring witch prop too, and they had them CHEAP. The garage sale said NO EARLY BIRDS and since I know how annoying that is, I arrived at the exact time - maybe 5 minutes past, and they still let all of the Halloween stuff go to the #@!$ early birds already... 

Just not possible to get the good stuff any more.


----------



## Roadrunner000 (Oct 25, 2013)

If your displaying them inside and want it to be a little less glaring..use the soft white bulbs something around 25 would be good unless the plastic is thicker or heavier paint...sometimes you have to try a few to see what works...not all molds are created equal in quality and thickness etc...so experiment and you will find what you like best..


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm currently in the process of trying to buy a Blinky Pumpkin Light in the box...not as old as the ones I'm really interested in but the price is good and the box is really cute.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Halloween 2016 Started*







Some a little vintage some new.
View attachment 344018


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am not a collector, but I saw these guys in a craigslist ad today. So I thought I would share.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I'm currently in the process of trying to buy a Blinky Pumpkin Light in the box...not as old as the ones I'm really interested in but the price is good and the box is really cute.


You mean these? I picked up a pair of those last year on eBay for $17 shipped. What kind of price are you looking at?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> You mean these? I picked up a pair of those last year on eBay for $17 shipped. What kind of price are you looking at?
> 
> View attachment 345154


Yeah those. I'm getting one with the box and two McDonald's pails from the 80s for $17. The ghost and pumpkin pails...the guy sold the witch one before I could get it.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so in love with vintage pieces like these and your collection is amazing!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Yeah those. I'm getting one with the box and two McDonald's pails from the 80s for $17. The ghost and pumpkin pails...the guy sold the witch one before I could get it.


Bummer about the witch pail, but it sounds like a good deal anyway. I think one or both of mine came with the box, but now I can't remember.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> Bummer about the witch pail, but it sounds like a good deal anyway. I think one or both of mine came with the box, but now I can't remember.


Yeah...it was about a few bucks less then what I would have paid on ebay...and I'd get it all at once so it was an ok deal. As for the witch...I'll keep my eyes open when I hit some thrift stores...I might come across her. I'm not in a rush to get her...just slowly building the collection up.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Holy wow! What a collection! I have one small pail that I got at a flea market and I actually got my first Bayshore blowmold yesterday at an estate sale, it's the cat with the JOL on it's back. And then last night I scored a two sided sad/happy face bucket on Etsy, I've never seen the ones with two sides before, I just had to have it!


----------



## Wampy (Sep 7, 2020)

Roadrunner000 said:


> I have been collecting mainly older and newer pumpkin pails and smaller blow mold halloween theme lights for much of my life....but I find that its a small group of us...
> 
> I may have posted some pictures before...but here is just a small sample of some of my stuff...anyone else share in the passion ...
> 
> ...


Please tell me your still out there after all this time


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Why don't they sell many blowmolds anymore?


----------



## Dorene Juengling (Aug 30, 2021)

Dinobuzz said:


> I do have a small but growing collection.... mostly 1980's.... so hard to find vintage ones at a decent price... Vulture w hat in our area is close to $100.... large pumpkin w cute kitty peeking at the top, $55 right now at a restore.... I did manage to get a stack of pumpkins blow mold for $8 at Value Village.... I'm always searching for them.... hopefully our weather will allow me to give a couple a fresh coat of paint before Halloween!
> 
> I definitely agree, check out Hilda's thread in the Prop section... she does amazing work!


----------



## Dorene Juengling (Aug 30, 2021)

How do you date these? Mine sometimes have a number on them but no dates?


----------



## Southwest Fall (Aug 21, 2021)

Great collection this site below is great for dating and research collecting


Dorene Juengling said:


> How do you date these? Mine sometimes have a number on them but no dates?











Blow-Molded


Blow-Molded is the largest and most comprehensive digital archive of plastic seasonal decorations (commonly called "plastic lawn figures", "light-ups", "blow molds" or "flatbacks") for consumer, municipal and commercial use. Our archives span from the 1950s to modern day and include a mix of...




blow-molded.com


----------



## Southwest Fall (Aug 21, 2021)

I love blow molds. I hate paying the current prices on the older ones though and I have a lack of storage space. Newly made ones are typically smaller and easier to store so I've been picking up some of those. I just ordered the 4 small ones Target released.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Dorene Juengling said:


> How do you date these? Mine sometimes have a number on them but no dates?


Some of the larger ones have dates, I think the Featherstone ones do but not positive.

A lot aren't dated but the older the blow mold the thinner the plastic especially with the smaller ones. If you compare some of the repros Michaels had in the last few years with older ones you can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## Southwest Fall (Aug 21, 2021)

jb1sb2 said:


> I am not a collector, but I saw these guys in a craigslist ad today. So I thought I would share.


I have been wanting the tombstone with ghoul. Can't find it locally.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

It’s funny how expensive Blow Molds are now. I used to buy them at yard sales & flea markets for $1. I’m not sure I could justify paying $30+ for them. 
here’s my collection of Blow Molds.


----------



## Southwest Fall (Aug 21, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> It’s funny how expensive Blow Molds are now. I used to buy them at yard sales & flea markets for $1. I’m not sure I could justify paying $30+ for them.
> here’s my collection of Blow Molds.


Do I spy a orange haunted house? If you ever want to sell let me know.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Southwest Fall said:


> Do I spy a orange haunted house? If you ever want to sell let me know.


Yep, that’s the orange & black Haunted House. Found it at a flea market in 2019 ~ paid $10. In afraid it’s not for sale. My teenage daughter has claimed it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Paul Melniczek said:


> View attachment 750375
> View attachment 750376
> View attachment 750377


Beautiful collection 🎃👻🎃. 
a few years ago I replaced some of the lights in my BMs. The light was too hot
& made the molds brittle. Be very careful & please don’t make the same mistake I did.


----------



## Southwest Fall (Aug 21, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> Yep, that’s the orange & black Haunted House. Found it at a flea market in 2019 ~ paid $10. In afraid it’s not for sale. My teenage daughter has claimed it.


She has great taste! It looks like it's in good shape.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Southwest Fall said:


> She has great taste! It looks like it's in good shape.


Thank you
I keep them stored in a dark crate. 
Far away from damaging light exposure. I have 3 more that aren’t in this photo.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> WOW - love all of the variety you have! Such a nice collection.
> 
> I just started noticing blowmolds in the last few years, mostly thanks to the amazing Hilda's display (check her stuff out on here - FABULOUS display).
> 
> I have a few now, and I do keep an eye out whenever there is a garage sale or I'm on craigslist. But space is the main issue for me becoming a large collector. I promised early on that my husband would always be able to park in our garage, and no storage will be added to our budget/house.


The outdoor porch photo is actually some of my collection.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Kdestra I use the very low wattage night bulbs, plus keep them inside and out of the sun because they will fade over time. The worst danger is dropping one and leaving a dent! I have more but need to dig up some pics. They definitely have the Vintage Halloween vibe emanating from that orange glow.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey you guy, look at what I found on Sunday. I paid more then I wanted to but I’ve always wanted him. It’s the 1st time I’ve actually seen one.


----------



## Southwest Fall (Aug 21, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> Hey you guy, look at what I found on Sunday. I paid more then I wanted to but I’ve always wanted him. It’s the 1st time I’ve actually seen one.


How much if you don't mind me asking? He's one of the ones on my list. I think I will be buying a lot of vintage ones anywhere I can find them after Halloween in time for next Halloween.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Southwest Fall said:


> How much if you don't mind me asking? He's one of the ones on my list. I think I will be buying a lot of vintage ones anywhere I can find them after Halloween in time for next Halloween.


$30.00
I've never paid that much for a BM. I used to find them at garage sales for $5 or less. Unfortunately, these prices are only going up.


----------



## Southwest Fall (Aug 21, 2021)

Kdestra said:


> $30.00
> I've never paid that much for a BM. I used to find them at garage sales for $5 or less. Unfortunately, these prices are only going up.


That's pretty good. I can't find this one online for less than 45 plus shipping.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Southwest Fall said:


> That's pretty good. I can't find this one online for less than 45 plus shipping.


The rarer types usually go for more $$. I saw several of the common ones for $25. There's lot of antique malls up past Harper's Ferry near Antietam & Gettysburg.


----------



## collierjennifer8 (5 mo ago)

Roadrunner000 said:


> I have been collecting mainly older and newer pumpkin pails and smaller blow mold halloween theme lights for much of my life....but I find that its a small group of us... I may have posted some pictures before...but here is just a small sample of some of my stuff...anyone else share in the passion ... I usually start the hunt in August, Sept, and October for stuff it gets closer to Halloween...thrift stores, flea markets, eBay, etc...getting harder to find this stuff cheap...but it is still fun when you find something you don't have...which is hard for me since I have been doing it so long. I think the only blow mold company still making this stuff consistently is General Foam...there is China or course and some fly by night companies...but they all seem to come and go....long since gone are companies like Union, Empire, Bayshore, Best, Topstone, Rendi, liberty plastics etc...
> View attachment 339665
> View attachment 339673
> View attachment 339681


 Hello there, I am also a vintage Halloween collector of bloom molds/etc. with your vast knowledge of collecting blowmolds was wondering if you could let me know if the Bayshore pumpkin pail with the top hat is more rarer than the same identical one but on the other side of it has the sad crying face?


----------

